# Breeding season? ...Oh my!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The new buck has been here for 5 days. 
We have him in the main pen with 5 does, and 2 wethers.
He's pretty much bred them all even tried to breed the wethers many times too :crazy::doh::laugh:


So we've seen him breed 4 of them successfully, not sure on the 5th. 4 had the white discharge.
There's a doe I really didn't want to have bred, but he pretty much got her when he first got here. She just weaned babies. 
BUT, he seems to really love her, she's bottom of the pecking order, and gets run out of the hay, etc. and if he's there, then she knows she is safe next to him.

Well... Then I started looking at possible due dates if they did take.

From Sat to today would be due.... Dec 31st-Jan 3rd.

AHH!!! lol I guess going anywhere again this year for Christmas or New years is out of the question! We didn't have one due this year until a week into the new year, but geesh boys n girls did you really have to end any hopes of going to a New years Eve party or something? 

Ok...well...it'll just make the holidays all the more fun.
But first we'll see if they come back in heat or not.

Anyone else starting their breeding season?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you gonna have your very own party, a babies party week!:dance::bday::balloons:
Our first two of the year are coming the first week or two of Dec & waiting for the others to come into heat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not yet, still really hot here. I might be looking at November breedings! 
But that's ok, my alpine bucks are only 4 and 5 months old right now, the younger one is still figuring out he's a boy, lol.
I'm fine with spring babies, it isn't deathly cold out at that time.
I once had one born on Halloween, THAT was something special for an Alpine.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Our new Lamancha doe was bred on the 3rd using a CIDR. Looks like we will be having kids at the same time! None of our other does have come into heat yet naturally though.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in the process. My husband finished our other barn to keep the babies and young does in while the bucks are out. We've already set the poles for their fence and will be putting the fence up this weekend. Then the bucks will be coming out of their pens. I let them out today for a few mins but kept the does on the other side of the fence. They got pretty excited as did the does. They started spraying their cologne....lol and the does started mounting each other and flapping their tongues like the bucks usually do. It was quite funny


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am anxious to get Daisy, my FF nubian, bred...but when I put her in with Dallas...she runs around screaming and staring at me like I have left her with an axe murderer....  He is the type of buck that doesn't breed until they are ready, Freddy. He and his wether buddy do a lot of "showing off" but he has not tried to mount her. I think we missed this heat so I am watching her closely now.I am so new I am not sure of heat cycles yet 

Glad your's are going to be bred when you want, Hoosier!

I am also happy for you nancyd!

This will be my first winter kidding if successful.....and my first winter milking...not so sure i'm gonna love that! :/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Haven't started yet. Still figuring out when I want to breed... Getting two does (hopefully) at the end of August, still trying to figure out when I want kids next year... lol
Not going to be breeding another doe till January or Febuary.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This is my first year with my own bucks and they are both young (the Nubian is almost 6 months, the Alpine only 3 months) the Alpine won't be able to breed until later this season. I want to get my Nubians bred as early as I can for earlier kiddings. 
Tonight I put my Nubian buck in with my older doe to see if she had any interest. She smelled the scent glands on the top of his head, acting really interested then straightened her back all the way out. Then she started acting like a buck, blubbering and pawing at his side. He showed no interest in her but then they started to butt heads a little so I put him back in his pen. Hope to at least make her come into standing heat with his presence.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to breed most if not all my girls in October, but November will
Work too lol! I like March babies  and April babies are nice too


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Have one doe due on Dec 23, and the other due on Dec 26. No, they wont have the babies on Christmas or Christmas Eve, but they just KNOW that I wont be able to do anything Christmas-y while I am on kid watch! Also trying to patiently wait for the third to give in and come into heat...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Katelyn! You guys might have to celebrate in the barn haha 

I told my family we'd try to breed for mid January so we could have a little more freedom for Christmas day in case family wants to celebrate at my brothers house this year.
But, there is just no way I'd leave them if they bred successfully.

Of course I have no idea which days are for certain, I can only go by when I saw discharge. So I guess I'll have to pay close attention to udders and ligaments this time. Thankfully they usually give me plenty of warning, and I can usually tell when they are in active labor.
I don't like them kidding without me being there because 1 doe typically has very big kids, and if they have multiples they could need some help getting babies cleaned up. We had 3 sets of triplets this year, and the does really needed our help getting babies dry and warm.

We have 2 young does we may breed in Oct/Nov.

The goal really is for the fullbloods and older does to kid early, so any % bucklings the kids don't use as market wethers will be at market weight by easter so we can take them to auction <unless they sell privately>.
Hoping my youngest daughter will get a nice market or commercial baby from the 2 younger % does because her Jan wether this year was just too big for her to do much with as far as bracing goes lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Anyone else starting their breeding season?


Well, one bunch should be bred unless Apollo dropped the ball - no pun intended. I can't bred the yearlings until the new shed and pens go up since they are sired by 2 different bucks and have to be sorted out to prevent breeding back to their father. I ran into time difficulties weaning the kids off the 3rd bunch, so I'm waiting to breed them until they are in better condition. Given the weather this summer, I might wait and breed them for May kidding. I'm not up for kidding out 20 does in blizzards with only 5 kidding stalls.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm hoping to breed most if not all my girls in October, but November will
> Work too lol! I like March babies  and April babies are nice too


same here. My first kids were born just after new years and it was -9 degrees that day. NEVER AGAIN. But I am getting REALLY impatient. lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I am not sure what to expect with the weather. It wasn't too bad last year, all the girls decided to kid during the day. I plan on weather proofing the barn a little better before kidding season. 
We only have 3 stalls in the barn, but I end up making temporary stalls in the other part of the barn.

I really only wanted 3 to go, then the other 2 adults to go a couple of weeks late. Will be interesting to see how it goes if they all kid around the same time/within a few days.
Looking to probably get March or April babies from the 2 younger ones.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok thought I'd add to the excitement. He is definitely breeding my son's best fullblood doe today. She lost her babies last year 3 weeks premature, they were such beautiful babies too ♥ She did adopt a baby we got for her and raised him as her own, so we're praying she conceives and everything goes smoothly for her, she deserves to raise her own babies  Thankfully she's 2nd in command now, so nobody picks on her anymore other than the herd queen, but I know if she stepped up she'd easily be the boss.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well if our does would cooperate we are trying to breed them so we always have at least one in milk. So we have 4 Nigerian Dwarf Does one just kidded, one is due VERY soon and we will be breeding another in Late October/November for April/May kids. Then breed a FF maybe mid Jan.-March depending on how she is developing she will be a year old in September.

Bringing that up...when is a good time to breed a FF...age that is (we don't like to breed before a year)

Problem with goats is they go SEARCHING for the boys lol. That is why we have two right now...hopefully we get them on track for next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are going to be busy, LOL 

My bucks are so ready, but, I am making them wait it out a bit longer. It is too early yet, so they feel they need prior practice, HeHe 
They smell pretty now, pee UUUUUU.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae had pepper last year dec. 10th. I wasn't even in the state, but it was pretty cold, but everyone did great! Its super tempting to pick someone to put Fae with and have dec/jan babies, but I probably will wait till Dec. to start breeding, and have may/june babies. Its just easier on everyone that way. We will see when it really comes down to it, I might do nov/dec breedings because I will be too anxious LOL.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hear people talking about this breeding season.....would someone tell my goats its that time of the year lol. I have my spotted buck with all the girls and NO ONE will come into heat, tempted on some lute lol. But I am happy your girls know what they should be doing


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I am eager for it to begin as well. What's the earliest you guys would use a buckling to breed? Mine's around four and a half months, maybe around 60 pounds. Not sure, haven't weighed him in a couple weeks. I'm not in a hurry, but I would like to get my girls bred as soon as possible.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm soooo excited and my one buck is SO ready, but I must stay strong! :laugh: The midnight checks in the cold can be a killer, so I want mid April kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Byccombe

I wouldn't put him with to many.

Make sure he keeps eating well during breeding.

I had a 4 month old Boer buckling, when I started out with goats, breed 24 Mature Does, all took. So he is old enough. If he can reach and there is a will and a way, he will do the deed. 
The girls with laugh at him at first, cause he is a kid and doesn't smell yummy for them, until they are in season, then Walla, they will take him more seriously.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I figured he could do it, but I'm thinking I'll wait a while longer. He'll most likely only be used for three does at first (our older Alpines), and then three doelings- I think I'll wait till they are big enough and then let him breed all at once, or maybe a month apart. Six isn't too many is it?
I don't think any of them have been in heat yet anyway, but not sure.
I'm sure he can reach- we used a PB Nigerian once for our girls and he didn't need any help, lol. And my Alpine buckling is taller than the ND buck I have now.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of aiming for February or March kids. March might be better.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm aiming for breeding in late October, maybe early October. With my work schedule, kidding in the really cold is out of the question this coming season. Once the barn is finished, then I will breed for March kids again. This past year my son was living with me and watched out for them when they kidded while I was at work. He's not at home any more.

I noticed my buck is starting to stink.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Byccombe said:


> I figured he could do it, but I'm thinking I'll wait a while longer. He'll most likely only be used for three does at first (our older Alpines), and then three doelings- I think I'll wait till they are big enough and then let him breed all at once, or maybe a month apart. Six isn't too many is it?
> I don't think any of them have been in heat yet anyway, but not sure.
> I'm sure he can reach- we used a PB Nigerian once for our girls and he didn't need any help, lol. And my Alpine buckling is taller than the ND buck I have now.


 He will do OK, if you spread out the 6 breedings.

All at once for a youngster may be a lot.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, 2 of the does we did see him mount over the weekend <they weren't completely flirting tho'> are definitely in full fledge standing heat today, so I think we got him at the right time 
He bred my son's fullblood doe a couple of times that we witnessed, then he is breeding my oldest daughter's 17mo % doe.

So...there may only be 1 due on New Years Eve/New Years day if she took as I know she was in heat/bred.
Maybe get a week into the new year for the others lol

I don't like cold weather babies. I don't like seeing the babies trying to maintain staying warm, etc. But I do think it makes them stronger and less worry about insects/parasites/flies/etc. We like that the babies are weaned a couple of months before the kids start showing in 4-H, that away we can get the ones we are not keeping sold, therefore all we're putting $$ into is the ones they are using, etc. 
Plus we usually use some of the $$ to help get stuff they need for 4-H, so... January babies do have their advantage if we can get them weaned and sold by around Easter


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Byccombe said:


> I figured he could do it, but I'm thinking I'll wait a while longer. He'll most likely only be used for three does at first (our older Alpines), and then three doelings- I think I'll wait till they are big enough and then let him breed all at once, or maybe a month apart. Six isn't too many is it?
> I don't think any of them have been in heat yet anyway, but not sure.
> I'm sure he can reach- we used a PB Nigerian once for our girls and he didn't need any help, lol. And my Alpine buckling is taller than the ND buck I have now.


I agree with Pam, if there is a will there is a way lol

If, when you decide to breed you find he can't reach them. You can put something down for him to stand on. We used a pallet and put a piece of OSB/plywood over the top of it, for the buck we used to have. When we got him the year before last he was breeding at 5mo but had trouble reaching the adults.
So when they were in full fledge standing heat, we'd hold the doe, back her up to the pallet, and help him do his job. 
Worked great, all does kidded 5mo later.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Byccombe said:


> I am eager for it to begin as well. What's the earliest you guys would use a buckling to breed? Mine's around four and a half months, maybe around 60 pounds. Not sure, haven't weighed him in a couple weeks. I'm not in a hurry, but I would like to get my girls bred as soon as possible.


I've used 2 9 month old bucks on roughly 20 does each and they did really well, but it was a case of either use the young bucks or carry the girls for a year. Not sure I would do it again, though, as it could have very easily been a train wreck.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I also have girls due right at the end of December and at least one a day after that so far. I am a bit scared, I can tell you that. I have plans to enclose the barn for kidding stalls, but it is cold here in January. We need those babies for 4H projects and sales too, so, even though I would prefer to be kidding in March or April,....here we go! You and I can cheer each other on!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, yep Mimi!
I hear ya on January, it can go either way here. It can be somewhat cold, or just very very cold and nasty. We have 3 stalls in the barn, if need be I can make temporary stalls in the sleeping area.

Last year it worked out great because they were all due a week apart. The only time we've had more than 1 go at a time was a couple of years ago. We had 3 go within 36 hours. It was our first real kidding season and OMG I didn't sleep for a few days lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Winter babies are harder especially when being born. That is a critical and stressful time. Constantly checking on Does. I have heat lamps when they are born, but still worry until I know they are strong.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Winter babies are harder especially when being born. That is a critical and stressful time. Constantly checking on Does. I have heat lamps when they are born, but still worry until I know they are strong.


Yep I agree, you really have to be there and be committed. We have a heat lamp we use as well, I have towels and close enough to the house if we need warm towels I can have the kids throw some in the dryer real quick so they are warm <not hot>, or bring out a hair dryer.
We also put sweaters on them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, wait! I am getting ready for winter babies, just not kids! I'll have 2-3 litters of piglets in december!! 
Looking forward to these cute faces again


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Omg! They are sooo cute if only they would stay that small.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If only, if only 

They are pretty darn cute at that age though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Piglets are so cute 


I hear you Hoosiershadow, good minds think alike


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I need your guys' opinions! 
I am in school, and I REALLY like to be there fo the births, to help, dry kids off, make sure they nurse, etc, etc. I'll be breeding two does this fall, and one I will breed in the winter/spring of 2014 (january-march etc) when I get another buck. 
I am trying to think of when I should breed the does so I can be home with them. I would like for them to kid around the same time so I can just be done. I know, the doe code, but still. Any ideas?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I totally understand Sydney. What about spring break? Could you try to plan the breeding so they will be due sometime during spring break?
We've never tried to breed for a specific week so I don't know how to best plan for something like that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, wait! I am getting ready for winter babies, just not kids! I'll have 2-3 litters of piglets in december!!
> Looking forward to these cute faces again


Awww they are way too precious! We saw some babies that were about 2 weeks old at the auction this past week and they were just way too cute.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok, I need your guys' opinions!
> I am in school, and I REALLY like to be there fo the births, to help, dry kids off, make sure they nurse, etc, etc. I'll be breeding two does this fall, and one I will breed in the winter/spring of 2014 (january-march etc) when I get another buck.
> I am trying to think of when I should breed the does so I can be home with them. I would like for them to kid around the same time so I can just be done. I know, the doe code, but still. Any ideas?


All of ours are bred for Christmas Break, but if you need babies in the spring then shoot for Spring Break like Candice said. You third one will be bred for Summer Break, right? And if Spring Break isn't working for the first 2.... weekends!? Is there someone else that can be there to watch them?

We are going to be setting up a surveillance camera in the barn as well. It is viewable from some mobile devices if you have wireless connection. But it doesn't help to dry off kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... my kids young doe is in heat and is teasing the poor guy sooo badly. She's too young yet to breed, planning to breed her in about 2 1/2-3mo. He was biting the fence, and looking for a way in. I ended up having my son take the 3 young does into the front yard for the rest of the afternoon and watch them so he would quit hanging out by their pen lol.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We had our oldest doe bred yesterday and one of her daughters today! Cant wait for these early kidos ( or atleast early for us )


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Hmmm... I totally understand Sydney. What about spring break? Could you try to plan the breeding so they will be due sometime during spring break?
> We've never tried to breed for a specific week so I don't know how to best plan for something like that.


I thought about spring break, but what if my parents plan to go somewhere with all of us? 
It's tricky, because it gets SUPER cold during the winter, and REALLY hot during the summer. So I want the babies to be OK, and not have the does 5 months pregnants when it's really cold or hot. Lol.


----------

